# Crufts 2008



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone going to Crufts this year ? I will be showing my papillon on Thursday, if you are going please come and say Hi. :dog:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm not going but i wanted to say good luck


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks you, this is my first time showing, I have done other displays, my first pap was in the first team to do the Gold GC display at Crufts. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow..I'm not on that side of the world, or I'd love to attend. I just wanted to wish you lots of luck!! Let us know how you do!

Btw..hello and welcome to Chi-people!!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you, Annubus will let you know


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Pat are you THE pat and the paps?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

HI

sullysmum, yes when is our next meet in Southend ??


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Ooh, I'm looking to go to Crufts this year - just to watch though! Although it IS the Thursday I'm looking at going  I need to see if my friend will come first, though!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

oh how i would love to go. but i wont be there. but i wanted to wish you luck.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Pat Ross said:


> HI
> 
> sullysmum, yes when is our next meet in Southend ??



Nice to see you here..............TOO cold here at the moment for a meet up again, had loads of sun recently but very foggy and nippy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

oooh is it crufts time of year again?

Can anyone tell me the dates?
I have soooooo wanted to go for years, i'll bust my gut trying to get there. would LOVE to go


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

6-9 march - the toys are on Thursday the 6th

Hi Pat nice to see u here :wave: i will come and say hi on the Thursday


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

awww i dont know if i can get time off work...... I'm going to see if i can get thursday off. If not i'll be sure to go next year.

Can we take our dogs with us or only if theyre entered in something?
I never been so not sure what restrictions there are or if it best to leave chico here for the day


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

no only the exhibitors can take their dogs


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

i did wonder

thanks for the advice chloe.
I would love to go but looks like we might have to wait for next year


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

we're going to crufts yaaaaayyy

we cant go on the thursday but are going on the sunday.

I really cant wait having never been before,

it's about a 3 hour drive, 

we are hoping there wont be too much problem parking. Husband is booking tickets today 

I cant wait! I am soooo excited, i GOTTA watch the flyball lol

anyone been before who can give some ideas on what goes on?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

u will have a fab time heres whats on day 4 http://www.crufts.org.uk/whatson/day4/ an theres tons of doggie shopping to be done - theres alot of parking i think it was about £7 to park in the NEC car park last year


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

oh i didnt realise we would have to pay to park in the NEC car park. Hope there are spaces then!
I cant wait, hope to save a bit of money for dogging shopping. I am sure I am going to see tonnes of things I want to buy


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

ok...now for us that cant go....and ocean between us lol
TAKE PICTURES!!! Would love to see!
Good luck to those there!

*Iwac going shopping~I was soooooo not surprized tee hee you go girl our Chico MUST be kept up in the lastest fashion!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

well I got £100 aside for chico shopping already, but that won't go far lol.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh how i would love to go to crufts, but no one i know wants to go lol..
i love watching all of them, especially the toys! Agility and flybals my favourite though! i love border collies especially i had one as i was growing up, she was soo intelligent, i'd definetly get one when im older! AFTER MY CHI OVCOURSE!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

awww bless ya.

maybe next year we could organise a meet up and lots of us go together


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I only want to go because they always have the best stalls there selling dog stuff at big shows like crufts. I am jealous of you that are going, I am in Australia and I'd never convince my mum to take me


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I am now getting really nerves about Crufts and I know will let Sunny (Papillon) down in the ring. But I am looking forward to it. Hope to meet some of you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

oooh youre showing in crufts???

VERY impressive, must bring LARGE tote bag with me, big enough for carrying a chi.
Will you be on TV????
See you sunday at best of 

whats your dogs name your showing?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck with sunny! i bet you will do great


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I bet you will do great with Sunny! I was there last year showing one of my longcoat boys, and this year I will be there showing one of my smoothcoat boys. It has come around so quick I can't wait!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, If anyone is going to Crufts on Thursday, Chihuahua are in hall 5, ring 27 (long) and 28 (smooth) Papillons are ring 29. To all going, what ever day, have a great time, enjoy. and dont spend to much. If going Thursday, please come and say Hi to Spinillons Sunny Jim and me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I really wanted to go on the thursday. but we're going sunday. so see you at best of show


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I am going on thursday, I have few friends showing thier chis there so really want to see how they do.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck, ill be watching on tv


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Chigang, Papillons are in the ring 29, next to the Chi, please come and say Hi, Iwac, if ever I got to BIS, I will be the one fainted in the ring, I have brought rescure remedy, at work they have told me to have a brandy, by Thursday morning, think I would have taken it all, To all going, have a great time. enjoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Pat Ross said:


> Chigang, Papillons are in the ring 29, next to the Chi, please come and say Hi, Iwac, if ever I got to BIS, I will be the one fainted in the ring, I have brought rescure remedy, at work they have told me to have a brandy, by Thursday morning, think I would have taken it all, To all going, have a great time. enjoy



BEst of luck to you and your chi's. I'll be watching thursday on tv so if you see a camera just give me a little sigal it's you, like rub your nose or pull on your ear or something. lol


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be watching it on tv. Keeffer's breeder is going to the crufts, just to watch. Hopefully next year she will be there showing her own dogs. :coolwink: Lot of friends will go to the crufts, but not ME.:foxes15: Maybe next year...


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Pat Ross said:


> Chigang, Papillons are in the ring 29, next to the Chi, please come and say Hi, Iwac, if ever I got to BIS, I will be the one fainted in the ring, I have brought rescure remedy, at work they have told me to have a brandy, by Thursday morning, think I would have taken it all, To all going, have a great time. enjoy


Hi 
I will do I will be waring a white top with red and blue stripes and my name is Pip, just incase this short wide person decends on you Hahahaha


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

This short wide person will look out for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

any news on how it went for you?

I bet it was a great day out.

I noticed there was a chihuhua called it's chico time lol

got me singing the song again


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I did enjoy Crufts, the rescue remedy came in very handy, (for me not Sunny)  had a great day. Didn’t get placed, but so proud of him, we always get to bring the best dogs home.:coolwink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

So long as you had a good day, that's the main thing.
I cant wait for tomorrow, just wish we could have got tickets for best in show arena, but am sure we'll still enjoy it heaps anyway.
you guys will know who wins BIS before I do lol


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

hi, how did it go ? Any one meet and did anyone get pics? Im watching tv now , finals , 1st in show ........


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

will it be the chihuahua dn dn dnnnnnnn lol


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I have some crufts show pics!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Ohhh noooo Shygirl didn't get through! :-(


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Awwwwwww, she was a lovley little chi , her tail was wagging sooo


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

The judge spent about 2 seconds with her!! I don't think she was a small dog fan!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought that too!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

me too , some people dont think of chihuahuas as dogs do they? but thats another thread!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

We got photos of mat baker and ben fogyle. We saw junior flyball.
LOVED seeing the example of each breed, there was this lkadt with some 8 month old chi's, i wanted to snatch them, and a gorgeous great dane called dooley.

I didnt enjoy hours of walking round retail stalls to be honest. For the time effort and money it was slightly dissapointing but we did have a good day.
next time we're going to try going on a different day, there didnt seem to be many shows on, we missed agility cos was watching flyball, couldnt get to the heelwork to music for lack of room.

Very tiring day, but still fairly good.
shame the chi didnt get looked at much, she was adorable.

I'm joining puppy training AND show classes this weekw ith chico, I kno I cant show chico himself, but it'll give me an idea of what goes on and then my next chi will be KC reg and I'll go to some local shows


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

nice, glad you enjoyed your day


----------

